# محسنات احتراق السولار (الديزل)



## new2050 (28 فبراير 2009)

إضافات تحسين احتراق السولار (الديزل) ويوجد منها ثلاث أنواع ( ID – 1, ID – 2 and ID – 3 )
تقوم الثلاث محسنات (الإضافات) بدرجات متفاوتة علي :​· توفير استهلاك الوقود بنسبه لا تقل عن % 1 مثلا طن السولار( الديزل) مثلا 1000 دولار فالتوفير يكون 10 دولار وسعر الاضافه لا يتعدي الواحد دولار للطن.​· سهوله تشغيل المحرك في الجو البارد لتأثير المحسنات علي الشموع الموجوده في الوقود.​· تقليل صوت المحرك والاهتزازات المصاحبة للتشغيل لانتظام الحريق.​·  خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون اكاسيد الكبريت والفانديم وغيرها.​· تنظيف دوره الوقود من الترسيبات الضارة من مركبات الكبريت المترسب والكربون المترسب علي الجدران الداخلية و تفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمحرك بدرجات متفاوتة.​· تقليل تكلفة الصيانه لمحرك السيارة لتباعد فترات الصيانة.​· تعمل في ( السيارات - المحركات- الغلايات - الافران) القديم والحديث.​· تعمل الاضافات مع كل انواع وقود السولار (الديزل) سواء السيئ او الجيد .​· عند الكشف بواسطه الميكرسكوب الالكتروني علي عينات من العادم الناتج من المدخنه لاحتراق السولار(الديزل) بدون ومع الإضافات لوحظ (ID – 1> ID – 2 > ID – 3) انخفاض حجم الجزيئات بعد استخدام الإضافات واختلاف طبقات العادم المتكونه وهذا يؤدي الي سهوله تطاير في الهواء وعدم ترسيبها علي الجدار الداخليه.
· عند الكشف بواسطه اشعه اكس لوحظ (ID – 1> ID – 2 > ID – 3) حدوث تغيرلتواجد عنصر الفانديوم باتحاده مع عناصر اخري غير ضاره تتطاير مع هواء المدخنه وهذا يؤدي لانخفاض الاثار الناتجه من حدوث تاكل للجدران الداخليه.
· عند اختبار درجه الحموضه للعادم الناتج من احتراق السولار (الديزل) بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ تغير في ارتفاع درجه الحموضه للمحسنات (ID – 1> ID – 2 > ID – 3) اي التحول من الحامضية للقاعدية عن احتراق السولار بدون المحسنات وبذلك يحدث انخفاض لحدوث تاكل في الجدران الداخليه (للمحركات- الغلايات-الافران) باستخدام الإضافات.
· صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.​سهولة الاستخدام:​​او يتم وضع كمية 2.5 و 10 و 50 و 100 ملي من الإضافه / طن السولار (الديزل) عند عمليه التفريغ.​
​​ملاحظة : الاختلاف بين الثلاث محسنات الخاصة بالسولار (الديزل) (ID – 1> ID – 2 > ID – 3)  نسبة تركيز المادة الفعالة.​


----------



## تولين (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------

